# Lionel 2689W Years of Manufacture



## brubakes (Feb 16, 2016)

Can anyone tell me the years that Lionel made the 2689W tender?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

they were made and used in 1936-1942, both in black or gunmetal gray. Same goes for the 1689 series.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

teledoc said:


> they were made and used in 1936-1942, both in black or gunmetal gray. Same goes for the 1689 series.


May I ask where you got the info on the 2689W?
I found nothing in Greenberg's price guide of 2014 under pre war or post war, but was able to find the 1689 series engine. 
Correction; I was able to find the 2689T in the Greenberg's price guide of 2016 but no year listed for it.

Lee Fritz


----------



## brubakes (Feb 16, 2016)

teledoc said:


> they were made and used in 1936-1942, both in black or gunmetal gray. Same goes for the 1689 series.


Thanks teldoc!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Phillyreading, Quick answer is ""Lionel Trains Standard of the World- 1901 to 1942", which has both 1689 & 2689 listed together with year of production of 1936-1942. Greenberg sometimes doesn't list actual years in certain Guide Books. The price guides also have mistakes that I can prove.

******I did a little extra checking, and have to correct the years, that the 2689W was issued. It was FIRST ISSUED in 1938, and continued until 1942. The dates are from Dave McEntarfer's book on Prewar Sets, and were listed in Set# 1090W; 1091W; & 1093W. The McEntarfer book and the TCA "Standard of the World book have a higher accuracy of correct info, as compared to a Price Guide, which doesn't break things down to specifics. I own all these books, plus PostWar books to verify the information.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you *teledoc*:appl:
I had to use 2 Greenberg price guides to come up with the info that I did. 
I have a different price guide somewhere in the house and it is even worse then the Greenberg price guide for the Lionel made during the 1960's. I think it is David Doyle's price guide 1945 to 1969 and has photos but almost no info for the 1960(1961 to 1969) era Lionel.

Lee Fritz


----------

